

Ask YC: Is this a bug in hacker news? Half rendered pages - pclark
http://omgponi.es/img/47c2247427f64c472051fa7a7585b044.png

======
allenbrunson
news.yc gets slower and flakier all the time. i suppose it's not up to the
ever-increasing load.

i've seen pg post about some process he's got that automatically restarts the
server after it crashes. not to be snarky or anything, but wouldn't it be a
better solution to deploy a server that doesn't crash?

i've always worried that the quality of this site would gradually decline to
the point where it would be unusable. now it looks like the more likely
outcome is that the server will get so overloaded that it's unusable.

i know this is a free site, and you get what you pay for, etc, but i'd hate to
see it die because it really needs a rewrite in some language more robust than
arc/lisp. i'm just guessing, but i think pg would rather see the site die than
have that happen.

------
trickjarrett
If you'll recall PG made his money writing what became Yahoo Shops, one of the
largest retailers for individual vendors before Amazon and Ebay. He knows how
to program.

The server is dealing with increasing pageloads and processing as it
calculates karma and ranking of stories.

I think it is unlikely an issue with Arc rather than an issue due to server
load. Were it an issue with the coding we would have seen this issue in the
past year, perhaps not as frequently but it still would have been noticed.

------
pclark
I've had item pages render "half" the content - eg, to the line below the
subtext table row for the story heading.

Mozilla/5.0 (Macintosh; U; Intel Mac OS X 10.5; en-GB; rv:1.9.0.5)
Gecko/2008120121 Firefox/3.0.5 I've disabled Adblocker Pro & I can't believe
it'd be my greasemonkey script. Reloading does nada.

When I view the story in another browser (eg, 10.5.6 Leopard) it just loads
the top menu bar.

This story: <http://is.gd/hmZX>

~~~
mixmax
I've had this problem too - maybe arc isn't quite ready for primetime :-)

